# Large neck, anyone?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

This is probably a totally bizarre questions, but... has anyone noticed that his/her neck is larger than it was before thyroid problems? I'm not talking about a goiter per se. Just a larger neck. My neck looks much fatter than it used to pre-Hashimoto's. And I don't think it is a weight gain issue. Just a bigger neck.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## gardengrl (Sep 6, 2010)

I notice it in pictures.... weird.. it is just thicker looking... I hate it.:a1Thyroid:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, I realized that I had a second chin a few months before my thyroid issues were diagnosed. I am wondering if it will go away now that I have had a thyroidectomy. Just got up to look in mirror. It's still there. Surgery was a month ago. Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I still have healing to do. I am also hopeful that I can loose some extra weight now that I am feeling better. More energy than I've had in years, even went hiking this past weekend!!!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Gardengrl - thicker neck - that is an excellent way to describe it. I am not overweight so this not an issue of if I lose weight, the neck will decrease.

It is just plain odd. And I really dislike it.


----------



## gardengrl (Sep 6, 2010)

Yupp. It's not fat, just thick looking.. Not as slender as it should be for my size.. It's also prominent in the area of the thyroid.. front lower.... weird and odd is right...


----------



## gardengrl (Sep 6, 2010)

lavender said:


> Yes, I realized that I had a second chin a few months before my thyroid issues were diagnosed. I am wondering if it will go away now that I have had a thyroidectomy. Just got up to look in mirror. It's still there. Surgery was a month ago. Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I still have healing to do. I am also hopeful that I can loose some extra weight now that I am feeling better. More energy than I've had in years, even went hiking this past weekend!!!


Why did they remove your thyroid, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am wondering if the soft tissue in the neck is swollen due to hypothyroidism? I look at photos of myself from a few years ago and my neck was smaller. Yes, I did weigh about 10 pounds less then, but the difference in the neck size is striking.


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

yes, I just thought it was because I had gained about 10lbs but my neck seemed extra thick. Also this is first thing my Dr told me when I went in for a physical about a month ago and that is how I got diagnosed with an enlarged thyroid


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

gardengrl said:


> Why did they remove your thyroid, if you don't mind me asking?


I have Graves Disease. I was in toxic storm this spring and was put on really high doses of methimazole and propranolol. I still felt awful after 4 months on meds, despite thyroid levels going back to normal. I knew I could not tolerate the meds long term. I am 32. I was completely disabled and unable to work or even drive. I asked for surgery because I did not want to take RAI for many reasons including waiting months for results. My docs listened to me. Surgery gave me my life back, and I am very greatful. 
This is the short version. If you want, you can click on my name and scroll through my other posts for more details.


----------

